# ماكينة حديثة تعمل أتوماتيكياً ( هيدروليك ) تقوم بتصنيع ( الشــــــــــــــــــــــموع ) محلية الصنع



## sherifomara (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بشرى سارة جداً لكل الشباب الطموح*​ *من الفارس جروب للتجارة والصناعة*​ *ماكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنة الشـــــــــــــــمع ( شمــــــــــــــــع الإنارة )*​ الآن وكما وعدناكم قبل نهاية العام الميلادي ، قد انتهينا من صناعة ماكينة الشمع ( شمع الإنارة ) ( 8 ) موديلات من ماكينات تصنيع شمع الإنارة بقدرات إنتاجية متفاوتة تناسب أكثر من رأس مال من الشباب ( يدوياً واتوماتيكياً ) بأسعار لا تقبل المنافسة بضمان أكثر من 10 سنوات للماكينة وتسليم سريع لا يزيد عن 25 يوم من تاريخ التعاقد على الماكينة . كما يمكننا ان نقوم بإمدادكم بالمادة الخام إذا رغبتم . *مواصفات وقدرات الماكينات ( اليدوي ) ( بلدي ) :- * 1- ماكينة بلدي ( يدوي ) بذراع الفرش ( 250 ) شمعة بدون مبرد بسعر 15 ألف ج.م ، تعمل الماكينة بدون كهرباء 2- ماكينة بلدي ( يدوي ) بذراع الفرش ( 250 ) شمعة بالمبرد بسعر 18500 ج.م ، تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية ( 2 ) فاز . 3- ماكينة بلدي ( يدوي ) بذراع الفرش ( 500 ) شمعة بدون مبرد بسعر 20 ألف ج.م ، تعمل الماكينة بدون كهرباء 4- ماكينة بلدي ( يدوي ) بذراع الفرش ( 500 ) شمعة بالمبرد بسعر 23500 ج.م ، تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية ( 2 ) فاز . *مواصفات وقدرات الماكينات ( الاتوماتيك ) ( الهيدروليكي ) :- * 1- ماكينة هيدروليكية ( أتوماتيك ) بلوحة مفاتيح اتوماتيكية الفرش ( 250 ) شمعة بدون مبرد بسعر 25 ألف ج.م ، تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية 2 فاز بقوة محركة 3 ح . 2- ماكينة هيدروليكية ( أتوماتيك ) بلوحة مفاتيح اتوماتيكية الفرش ( 250 ) شمعة بالمبرد بسعر 28500 ج.م تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية 2 فاز بقوة محركة 3 ح . 3- ماكينة هيدروليكية ( أتوماتيك ) بلوحة مفاتيح اتوماتيكية الفرش ( 500 ) شمعة بدون مبرد بسعر 30 ألف ج.م تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية 2 فاز بقوة محركة 5 ح . 4- ماكينة هيدروليكية ( أتوماتيك ) بلوحة مفاتيح اتوماتيكية الفرش ( 500 ) شمعة بالمبرد بسعر 33500 ج.م تعمل الماكينة على الكهرباء العادية 2 فاز بقوة محركة 5 ح . فيديوهات في موقع اليوتيوب لخطوط انتاج الفارس جروب من مشابك الغسيل الخشب ونشارة الخشب ‫ماكينات تصنيع مشابك الغسيل الفارس جروب 01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ‫ماكينات تصنيع مشابك الغسيل الفارس جروب 01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ‫مجفف النشارة ( نشارة الخشب ) من الفارس جروب 01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ‫ماكينات نشارة الخشب من الفارس جروب 01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ‫فيديو جديد لماكينات نشارة الخشب من الفارس جروب 01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ‫ماكينة نشارة الخشب(درفيل واحد)120كجم/س من الفارس01284500007‬‎ - YouTube ​ موقع ومدونات لشركة الفارس جروب​ الفارس جروب​ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ط³ ط¬ط±ظˆط¨ ظ„ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط© : ALL.BIZ: ظ…طµط±​ [h=6]وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية والتقدير،،[/h] [h=6] 
الفارس جروب 
م/ شريف عمارة
الكيلو120 طريق مصر
الإســــكندرية الزراعي 
00201284500007
00201122281022
0020403411311[/h] [h=6][email protected][/h] زورو صفحتنا على فيس بوك بالضغط على الرابط 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3-%D8%AC%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A8-%D9%84%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A9-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B9/232924353445679?skip_nax_wizard=true#!/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3-%D8%AC%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A8/309312695758459


----------

